# Cloudy water worse after I remove filter floss



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Just set this tank up yesterday. Next day did 50% water change, removed and replaced filter floss. Water was more cloudy next day. Thus I believe cloudiness due to lack of good bacteria. Substrate is dirt with pool sand over it. Have fish, 2 cory and 1 male betta in there and they are doing ok. I put them in the tank with cloudy water for 1 cory was not acting is usual self in the holding tank. Hopefully it will get better in a week. For in 2 weeks I must go out of town.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

If the cloudy water grayish (as opposed to greenish) it is due to bacteria in the water column. That has nothing to do with the "good" bacteria that help in the nitrate cycle. It is normal in new tanks, and the bacteria will soon die out when it runs out of food.

I've found that filtering the water through a fine material, like filter floss, seems to hasten the clearing. I don't know why that works, though. The tiny bacteria should pass right through the floss, I'd think.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

The cloudy water is orange. There are areas the water from HOB is moving the sand. I don't think sand is good for small aquariums.



aquabillpers said:


> If the cloudy water grayish (as opposed to greenish) it is due to bacteria in the water column. That has nothing to do with the "good" bacteria that help in the nitrate cycle. It is normal in new tanks, and the bacteria will soon die out when it runs out of food.
> 
> I've found that filtering the water through a fine material, like filter floss, seems to hasten the clearing. I don't know why that works, though. The tiny bacteria should pass right through the floss, I'd think.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

I've had sand in a 10 gallon before and it cleared up eventually. It just takes longer usually to clear up. I think mine was fully clear in roughly a week or two.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

dawntwister said:


> The cloudy water is orange. There are areas the water from HOB is moving the sand. I don't think sand is good for small aquariums.


Orange cloudy water? Now that is a new one on me. Was the sand colored?
Do you have orange lights? 

Sand - grain size less than 1 mm - is not a good substrate for a planted aquarium. If the HOB is stirring up the substrate either the grain size is too small or the HOB is too large.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Cloudy water can be due to bacteria bloom, green water algae, and clay particles.

Turbidity from clay particles could cause the orange color you're seeing. Filter floss would help trap these particles, which could come from "dirty sand" or the soil itself. Eventually, the particles will settle, especially if you keep the soil layer from being disturbed by the filter.

You'll probably have to fiddle with this tank until you get it under control. But I applaud you for making the effort. There is a learning curve for all tanks.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

*planting time of plants*

I believe the main mistake I made was planting the plants after putting the water in. I have some plants that are very tall , thus I thought it would easier to plant after putting the water in. I redid the tank. Planted before putting the water in. It was a little harder. But now I just have a white haze not orange soup. Also my HOB filter was kicking up the sand.



dwalstad said:


> Cloudy water can be due to bacteria bloom, green water algae, and clay particles.
> 
> Turbidity from clay particles could cause the orange color you're seeing. Filter floss would help trap these particles, which could come from "dirty sand" or the soil itself. Eventually, the particles will settle, especially if you keep the soil layer from being disturbed by the filter.
> 
> You'll probably have to fiddle with this tank until you get it under control. But I applaud you for making the effort. There is a learning curve for all tanks.


----------

